# New Armscor 1911!



## arnisandyz

Just wanted to share my birthday gift I got for myself a couple weeks ago! Its an Armscor Practical 1911 45ACP.  If you don't know, Armscor is made in the Phillipines and also manufactures the Rock Island Armory line. I paid $300 used FTF with a claimed 200 rounds through it. It has alot of nice features standard like a commander hammer, beavertail grip safety, ambi-thumb saftey, stainless ramped barrel, and Novak sights. I've since added an ambi-mag release, and a Wilson magwell.

The only problem I have had with it was it was locking the slide open while  I still had a round in the magazine. I changed mags to Wilsons and Chip McCormicks and the problem hasn't returned. Besides practice, I have shot this gun in IDPA and 3-gun and it performed great! Surprisingly accurate and smooth. I'm still getting use to the 1911 platform, but feel I didn't do too bad for my first time out with the gun. Placed in the middle of the pack. I did better than my buddy who has a $1000 Kimber!

Most of all (being Filipino) I'm proud that the boys back home are putting out a great product. Its very satisfying being competitive with a gun that costs 1/3 the cost of other peoples Colts, Kimbers, Springfields, etc. and it has a lifetime warranty. I'm having my father-in-law who still lives in the PI send me some kamagong grips to dress it up a little.  I love this gun!


----------



## KenpoTex

This is the first time I've seen one of those.  It looks/sounds like a pretty good gun.


----------



## dearnis.com

Very nice.  (it is sad when you have to scheme about how to afford a few more 1911'a to use the cool grip panels you have accumulated...).
Cant tell from the pic; is the front sight a Novak style dovetail as well?  Any issues w/ the  external extractor?
Good call on the mag swap- source of most malfunctions is bad mags.

(edited for typo)


----------



## arnisandyz

No problems with the external extractor so far, I've put about 800 rounds through it since I've bought it. The front seems to be Novak cut as well, although I'm not sure if the front IS a Novak (the rears say Novak on them). Seems to be shooting slightly low, I let several other shooters try it to confirm.  I may change the front out for a fiber optic, other than that I'm going to leave it alone and shoot the snot out of it.


----------



## dearnis.com

All that for $300?  I think we have a winner.
Enjoy!!!


----------

